# Recaped



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Well I rescaped the tank to make it more piranha easy. With this layout I don't have to trim that much, except the moss on the back and the rotunda on the right side, otherwise it should be mostly easy sailing. Also I can run more flow with the set up this way, not worrying about the stems toppling over.

Here are a couple of shots, forgive the right side of the tank, the rotunda hasn't grown enough yet. It will eventually be a very tall plant area.... probably in only a couple more weeks.


----------



## Dizzy Dawg (May 1, 2007)

Looks good








Always enjoy the look of a well planted tank.


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

I like the left side of the tank...is that dwarf sag? If it is it looks amazing.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

very nice. planted tanks are a great reward of much work


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Hey, That looks terrific....








Love the moss wall on the back. Did you use egg crate for that?
I want to run out now and get some.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Winkeye,
Thanks man, and it's good old handifoam. it's for ponds, won't change your pH and finishes a nice grey color.

joefish,
thanks.

russ,
thanks bro. it's japonica blyxa, which has actually started to put out flowers recently. as soon as one blooms i will post it.

dizzy,
thanks me to.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Looks very nice man-Looks like your efforts are paying off!!!


----------



## cfb (Mar 14, 2007)

Job well done sir. Once those plants fill out, I would definately submit it for tank of the quarter!!

Randy
CFB


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

AKS,
thanks bro. i better knock on wood after this comment, but it isn't all that hard of work.

Randy,
Thanks a lot. I will definately be submitting again.


----------



## Humper (Aug 7, 2006)

Sure did make me jealous...nice work


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Humper,
thanks a lot. I appreciate it.


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

Wow that japonica is thick, looks awesome like that, definately post pics when they flower I would like to see that.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

the japonica grows like you would not believe under the MH lighting. I have given about 6 clumps of it away already and am wondering how much longer till I am going to have to thin it out again.

Here's what the blyxa looked like a month and a half ago:


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

Holy hell that has grown a TON in the last moth and a half. Amazing job! Whats the simple foreground moss on the mid to right side? Is it a hardy plant?


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

thanks scubasteve. actually it's HC. some people claim that it is a hard plant to grow, but it grows well in my tank. i actually sold off about a 7"x7" chunk of it only a couple of weeks ago and am getting ready to sell some more soon.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2007)

Impressive tank my friend. Man, I remember when I first started on here we were both just thinkings about getting into saltwater...things definitley have changed!


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

I cant beleive how much growth you have had in a month and a half....I remember seeing the earlier pic but it didnt register when you posted the new pic. I think I have had my tank set up for about a month and I barely have any growth then again I had a rough couple of weeks in the beginning.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Danny,
I know. I actually have used my saltwater experience to help me out with this tank. I got used to dosing and increased lighting and a lot of little details that you have to pick up with saltwater. It has made me much better at keeping freshwater fish, and I must admit that I feel that in the past I could have treated a lot of my freshwater tanks better.

russ,
thanks for the kind words. what happened to your tank in the first couple of weeks?


----------



## russm4a3 (Aug 24, 2005)

I had nitrate problems I was running at zero when i thought I was running at 40+ bad test kit I quess.


----------



## Round Head (Sep 26, 2005)

Your scape is amazing. I love it.


----------



## eiji (Sep 16, 2006)

hmmm really great scape there Genin... you should be in a kage state already!!!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

roundhead,
thanks bro. i actually rescaped it again, lol. the powerhead fell off of the freakin glass and caused chaos with the plants and all that. even had the middle drift wood fall over. I couldn't get it to look the way it did so I got mad and completely rescaped. as it regrows it should look even more awesome than this scape..... at least in theory.

fish lover,
thanks, and yes i am the next Hokage!!!!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

lol get used to it. I don't know how you P guys do the planted. I have my arm in the tank so much i'm sure if I kept P's in my planted I'm sure I'd be less a finger or two.

The setup's looking great man. I'm actually a little jelous.


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

BS,
Thanks. I have thought about that. In my newest rescape I set it up so I will have a great field of vision on where the P is and a lot of room to block him off while I work on either side. I don't want to get bit either







. It's set up with stem plants hight on both left and right side, with a large HC valley in the middle with blyxa surrounding the stems. I have 1 small piece of driftwood in there and took the others out. the focal point should actually be the moss background if I planned it right..... who cares, lol. I think it looks cool







.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

hey, I really like your tank!!
Is that HC growing in there? It looks great!


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

Thanks Dippy,
The tank has been rescaped since these pictures. I had an unfortunate powerhead falling which uprooted a lot and I couldn't get it back to what it looked like so out of frustration I just did a complete rescape.

Yes that is HC in there. It grows really great in my tank, so in the new scape it is primarily HC. With blyxa and stems on the left and right sides, the middle is an HC valley. The stems and HC need to grow in a lot but when they do the tank should look very lean, green, and mean!


----------

